# Spurs sign Glenn Robinson



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Spurs signed glenn robinson today, says this nba rumors page as an official done deal.

Also, they cut dion glover


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i dont think i like this. not to sure if this is good. i realy like our front court now plus duncan we shouldnt make a move i dont think i want this to be true but not sure any other opions


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Big Dog?... lol, there goes the Spurs season. j/k


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I didn't find anything about this news on the page you suggested, but I did find the news in the NBA Daily section here



> The San Antonio Spurs today announced that they have signed forward Glenn Robinson. Per club policy terms of the deal were not disclosed. Robinson has averaged 20.8 points and 6.1 rebounds in his 679 game NBA career. The two-time All-Star spent the entire 2004-05 season on the injured list before being waived by New Orleans on 3/2/05. Robinson began the season with the Philadelphia 76ers before being dealt to the New Orleans on 2/24/05 in exchange for Jamal Mashburn and Rodney Rogers. Glover, who signed his second 10-day contract on 3/30/05, appeared in seven games for San Antonio. He averaged 3.6 points and 1.6 rebounds in 9.7 minutes.


If this is a true then this deal came out of nowhere. If I am not mistaken Glenn Robinson has been injured this whole year. Why are we taking on another injury prone guy when we already suffer from injuries? Robinson was a pretty solid player in most of his seasons in the league but is he still able to play at that level? I guess he will come in behind Bruce Bowen at the small forward position since he is only 6'7". Then again, he also might spend some time as a power forward. Dion Glover was playing pretty nicely in limited minutes so that part confuses me too.

I still don't know what to think of this deal. There are too many circumstances that could unfold so it is too early to tell whether this will be good in the long run.

Thanks for bringing this to our attention, onetwo88.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, didn't see this one coming. Glenn just doesn't seem like a Spurs type player. He's lazy, out of shape, selfish and doesn't play any defense. Also, he was injured all season for the Sixers and Hornets, is he fully recovered? If this is true I don't see the point of the signing.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So he get a ring if they win the title right?


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Bugger.

Another Injury Prone guy.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

wtf


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I thought Robinson was out for the season.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

q said:


> wtf


Couldn't have summed it up better myself. :laugh:

I will watch the local news tonight and see if they have any more information on the existence of this transaction.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

If he is in fact healthy for the playoffs, then he could be an asset. Sure, he doesn't play much D, if at all, and he is lazy and selfish. However, in limited minutes, and under Pop's guidance, I am confident that he could be a good shooter for us. If I remember correctly, his midrange game is terrific, and he isn't a shabby 3pt shooter as well. He could be a big time help if teams decide to double and triple TD. If Pop gets his attitude in check, then this could be a good signing.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow. I mean, wow. I haven't heard/seen anything about this until I clicked on this forum. As a matter of fact, I didn't even know Glenn Robinson was waived by New Orleans.



I think this shows how desperate we are for halfcourt offense right now without Duncan. I'm assuming he had a workout with the Spurs and must have impressed them, because there was really no reason to sign this guy out of the blue. 


It's pretty much a low-risk high reward type of situation for the Spurs.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, better than Glover.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

uhhhh..... 

weird. i haven't really seen robinson play, only a couple of times when he was a sixers, so i dont really know if he'll be good for the spurs... bu hey if he can help the spurs, im all for it...

i did like glover though....


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I doubt that Robinson will be able to face the fact that he'll have to come off the bench replacing Bruce Bowen...


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Since he has not played since the begining of the season , he is certainly not in an optimal physical shape . That is an understatment . May be he was signed for the play-off ? It is always worthwhile to have a good shooter at hand , once in a while he can help you out when the situation looks blocked . Glenn Robinson is old , fat and arguably egoist , but he used to have on of the sweetest jumper in the league . You never forget how to shoot . So , If the idea of taking part into a play-off run in a contender team motivates him a bit , this deal may turns out to be relevant . Like said Koko , there is not much risk at giving him a try.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

> "Robinson, who received a minimum-salary contract pro-rated for the remainder of the season, has averaged 20.8 points in 11 seasons. He hasn't played this season, but shot well enough in a workout to convince team officials he might be able to contribute during the playoff push. "It's an opportunity to have a guy who's had a pretty impressive NBA career, especially offensively," Spurs general manager R.C. Buford said. "There are nights when we really struggle to make shots. And he's always been a shot-maker." San Antonio Express-News
> 
> "With Devin Brown's health still in question, the Spurs wanted to improve their depth at the small-forward position. Team officials view Robinson as a low-risk investment. The NBA's No. 1 overall pick in the 1994 draft, Robinson became a two-time All-Star during his eight seasons in Milwaukee. He teamed with Ray Allen and Sam Cassell to help lead the Bucks to the 2001 Eastern Conference finals." San Antonio Express-News


Not a fan of Robinson, but I have found it shocking that he hasn't been picked up until now.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Be aware of his D...he has no motivation on D so any matchup in defense will be a missmatch against the spurs!


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

I cannot believe this happened, but my opinion has basically been stated here already, but I can answer some questions that have come up.

If there was any doubt to it, Johnny Ludden verified the signing in the San Antonio EN, so it has gone down.

In that same article, Robinson says that he is in "mediocre shape" which probably means he is fat, seeing as how he has not played in an NBA game in a year.

As far as what Pop and RC were thinking, I have said it before and I'll say it again: they have earned our trust on all personnel moves until some go horribly wrong, so I guess I trust them here. Although, this is easily the hardest one to understand.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Be aware of his D...he has no motivation on D so any matchup in defense will be a missmatch against the spurs!





Well, the biggest part of the Spurs defensive sucess is team defense. If/when guys blow past Glenn Robinson, we'll have two shot blockers waiting in the paint. Of course, that's when Duncan is healthy, but you get the point.




Glenn Robinson was obviously brought over to knock down some jumpers. He will be called upon to play defense as well, as does everybody, but just think of him as the opposite of Bruce Bowen's game.


----------



## bigpun (Feb 23, 2005)

He was not injured for the sixers. He was put on the IL cause he did not fit into the rotation and the sixers wanted to bring in other guys. He should be healthy but in shape is another issue. As a back up if he is happy with that and not a cancer like in philly when he was a backup then good signing. He can come in when healthy and score 12-15 in limited minutes. 

Pun


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Quote from Spurs GM RC Buford: 



> “It’s an opportunity to have a guy who’s had a pretty impressive NBA career, especially offensively,” Spurs general manager R.C. Buford said. “There are nights when we really struggle to make shots. And he’s always been a shot-maker.”



Spurs pick up Robinson 




People can rag on his defense all they want, but that's not why he was brought in for. The half-court offense has been horrendous, and this is an obvious attempt to bolster that.





EDIT: More from that same article:




> With Devin Brown’s health still in question, the Spurs wanted to improve their depth at the small-forward position. Team officials view Robinson as a low-risk investment.
> 
> 
> Beginning Wednesday, the Spurs will play six games in eight days, leaving them little opportunity to practice. *Robinson, who is said to be in mediocre shape, will focus on improving his conditioning.*


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

How weird is that ? I mean the Spurs making two significant moves so close to the playoffs... we traded our heart and soul Malik for Nazr in Feb and now this...The Spurs have made alot of mid to late season moves this year, to much IMHO to see a good sign in this trade... now we must give our front office the benefit of the doubt so let's see how it goes.
He's in terrible shape (that's what he said) and he doesn't have the time to get used to the system hopefully he'll be fit and make a few shots for us down the stretch. You have to reckon he is a great career scorer, and he is our biggest SF on the rooster by far.
Robinson's status with the Sixers was one of the league's worst kept secrets this season. AI, Jim O'Brien and Billy King all hated Robinson so much that the Sixers basicly decided to sit him on the benchfor the whole season, buckets or not. I guess he was as much injured as Sean has been all year.

Bottom line 
He is out of shape and might work his *** off to get Pop's confidence.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Might is the key word here. Just because he says that he will focus on improving his condition doesn't mean he will. I am a little wary about whether to trust Robinson on that promise. If he continues to work on getting back in prime shape though then he should be a good pickup.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Don't yall see there is pretty much no risk in this acquisition. Our team is too strong for him to ruin our chemistry, he has a minimum contract and he can be cut at any time. Sure, he has an ego and has horrendous D, but he is also a good shooter, something we have been lacking. 

Also, don't doubt what Pop can do with a player. Robinson will never be an awesome defensive player, but Pop can teach him fundamental D, and on our team, thats all we really need, b/c we play such good Team Defense. If he can be OK defensively and do well in the half-court offensive setting, then this signing will be a success.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It's pretty much a low-risk high reward type of situation for the Spurs.


That's pretty much what I think. If he screws around and stinks it up, he can be let go any time.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its real man this could b a bad move i trust pop though


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow.. Did you guys heard the Pop show?

Basically Pop said Devin may be left off the playoff roster.  He's afraid to throw Devin into contact because if Devin gets hit again he might not get up. Harris said, "Is it even worth it to put Devin on the playoff roster if he might not play until the Conference Finals?" Pop said they are unsure of what to do yet.

I guess now this trade seems pretty obvious.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

What the....? :laugh:

I've heard the term "Desparate times for Desparate Measures" but this... :rofl:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

DaBobZ said:


> Wow.. Did you guys heard the Pop show?
> 
> Basically Pop said Devin may be left off the playoff roster.  He's afraid to throw Devin into contact because if Devin gets hit again he might not get up. Harris said, "Is it even worth it to put Devin on the playoff roster if he might not play until the Conference Finals?" Pop said they are unsure of what to do yet.
> 
> I guess now this trade seems pretty obvious.






Damn, I _just_ missed the Pop show because I just happened to have to be at work at 3:30, right when the Pop show was starting. Anyways, thanks for the update DaBobZ. That is very concerning hearing about Brown, and it makes a lot more sense as to why the Spurs made the all-of-the-sudden signing of the Big Dawg.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Lynx said:


> What the....? :laugh:
> 
> I've heard the term "Desparate times for Desparate Measures" but this... :rofl:





Is it really more desperate than signing Dion Glover, who was cut by a team in Turkey?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i still say we should of kept glover


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

So, what did ya'll think of GRob in his first game? He seems to have played well from what the announcers said. He was 3-4 when I make this post(I don't know if he'll do more), and 1 assist, 1 steal, and 0 turnovers, (three fouls as well).


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

very impressed his arc on his shot is great. although he had to many fouls that can be fix by just playing a little more


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I was suprised to see how well he played. I know I was in the minority favoring the signing of GRob, but I hope that he will prove me right, and will show all ya'll that he is worth something. He is a good shooter, something we need, and hopefully he will be useful come playoff time.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Glenn did alright in his 13 minutes on the floor. 3-4 shooting, but he has so many fouls. Nazr on the other hand is playing terribly, what's wrong with him?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> Looks like Glenn did alright in his 13 minutes on the floor. 3-4 shooting, but he has so many fouls. Nazr on the other hand is playing terribly, what's wrong with him?





As for Nazr, he's suffering from the same thing that Rasho always suffers from, and what Parker suffers from at times: confidence. I think almost every time Nazr is fed the ball in the post, he either puts up some horrendous looking shot or a little guy sneaks around and steals the ball from him. It's got to be all about confidence, because he's a much better player than what he's displaying.




As for the new addition, has pretty happy with the guy. He knocked down three mid range jumpers, his bread-and-butter, and looked good doing so. Defensively you can tell he's out of shape, because he got a couple of hand checking fouls in his first minutes on the floor. 7 points in 13 minutes is pretty solid for a guy who hasn't played NBA ball in a long, long, time.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> As for Nazr, he's suffering from the same thing that Rasho always suffers from, and what Parker suffers from at times: confidence. I think almost every time Nazr is fed the ball in the post, he either puts up some horrendous looking shot or a little guy sneaks around and steals the ball from him. It's got to be all about confidence, because he's a much better player than what he's displaying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great post props


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

So guys, what did Glenn look like in the 2nd half? I saw him in the first half where he missed a couple of jumpers and had two pretty careless TO's, but it looks like he went on to make 3 out of his next 5 shots and pull down 4 rebounds. Take it for what it's worth, but in his two games combined that's 33 minutes, 13 points on 6/11 from the field, 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals and a block.




I'd say he's done pretty well so far.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think he has done pretty well since joining us. I didn't watch the second half, but in the first he looked like he did pretty well. Obviously he still isn't in the shape we need him to be, but his conditioning looks like its improving and that midrange jumper is money. It will be a gift for us come playoff time. I know most people were against the signing when it happend, because GRob isn't a typical Spurs type player, but I really think his offense will benefit us come playoff time. And who knows, maybe he won't be soo bad defensively.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Just a little update on what I've seen from Glenn Robinson. 



First off, the guy get's to the line at a good rate, and he can knock free throws down as well. He's shot 14 free throws in 6 games and has made 12 of them. That's a good rate considering that he's only played 15 minutes per game thus far. I also love seeing us feed him the ball in the post. Having a wing player that can take the opposing team to the post is a big advantage, although I really haven't seen him knock down those shots consistently yet. I have also liked his rebounding ability. He seems to always be around the ball on the defensive boards. 



Now, for the negative things. First off, he's averaging about 8 shots per game and is getting 7.5 PPG. That's not the Spurs' typical efficient offensive effort, but it's mostly because he's not shooting at a good percentage. Defensively he hasn't been horrendous as everyone first suggested, but opposing wings have blown past him on several occassions.





Overall, I'm still very pleased. The guy is a flat-out scorer, but we need him to score with more efficiency.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

alright koko ill be a lil rougher... he shoots to much gets to many min that should go to barry. im glad we sighned him and he will help us, just needs to learn his role


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Guys, most of yall were way down on this signing, and even suggested that keeping Glover would be better. I know he hasn't been perfect(his defense still needs improvement and his scoring isn't as efficient as we'd like), but this guy is going to give a boost come playoff time. I like him, and I'm glad we signed him even though he doesn't fit the model of what a Spurs player should be.


----------

